# my apple press to a -X- type press conversion



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

before and after


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks great! What did you use for you press wheels?


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

they are pulleys with v belt glued in them from tractor supply


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Very interested in converting my old press into something that can press parallel/beyond parallel bows.

Can you show better pics with a bow in the press? Price, time, tools, etc to make the change?


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

BradMc26 said:


> Very interested in converting my old press into something that can press parallel/beyond parallel bows.
> 
> Can you show better pics with a bow in the press? Price, time, tools, etc to make the change?


I all ready pressed the wife's 2012 vector broke it right down have limbs removed from riser, had my 04 protec and 98 magnatec in it as well and had strings fully relaxed. I would say I have maybe $120 to $130 in it --- chain, pipe, pulleys , lawn mower -v-belt ,threaded rod nuts, 5/8 solid rod, clear tubing, 3/4 collars , eye bolts.... you will need a welder and a grinder with cut off wheels I used disc belt sander combo with 60 grit to square up my cuts. i really didn't make any plans I figured it out as I went..


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow looks legit


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

Tag


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks all.....


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

:guitarist2::lol3:


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

just wanted to let you all know, i pressed my 2014 faktor to install the drop away cord in the cable. this press works great very happy with it....


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

bringing it back to the top


----------



## pchunterpa (Sep 28, 2007)

Could you post a detailed parts list


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

pchunterpa said:


> Could you post a detailed parts list


um that would be hard I did not keep track of parts just figured it out as I went.
sorry about that.


----------



## cretor11 (Apr 21, 2012)

Marked


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

if any one has any questions just shoot me a pm


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Nice job. I have never worked on a press with wheels. Is it difficult to install/twist strings with the wheels in the way? I can see how the wheels would rotate as needed and function well. Just not sure if clearance would be a problem?


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

Tunaboy said:


> Nice job. I have never worked on a press with wheels. Is it difficult to install/twist strings with the wheels in the way? I can see how the wheels would rotate as needed and function well. Just not sure if clearance would be a problem?


Not as bad as you would think, the one thing I would do different next time would be to get the 4 spoke pulley that tractor supply offers and cut 2 of the spokes out.i have large hands and the 3 are not bad but a 2 spoke would give lots of room


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

thought I would bring back to the top, incase any one was thinking about this conversion.


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

to the top


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i have an inline now but for my old jack press i bought a set of 92 safaris lazer cut U-PINS which worked well.


----------



## denden9 (Sep 19, 2004)

Please post some better picture . I got a old press i would like to convert.


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

denden9 said:


> Please post some better picture . I got a old press i would like to convert.


what do you want a pic off?


----------



## denden9 (Sep 19, 2004)

Just more detailed picture of arms. and how you keep riser in place . A picture of bow in it would be helpful too please.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Great job on the conversion.


----------



## shot thru (Nov 18, 2012)

I have the same press and getting ready to start a conversion. Could you post pictures of the left and right wheel assemblies and the support structures from the back side? Are the wheels mounted on smaller tubing than the original boat rollers or did you reuse the old stuff? Can you also show/describe what is going on underneath the riser platform?


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

ok guys sorry it took so long but some more pics


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

shot thru said:


> I have the same press and getting ready to start a conversion. Could you post pictures of the left and right wheel assemblies and the support structures from the back side? Are the wheels mounted on smaller tubing than the original boat rollers or did you reuse the old stuff? Can you also show/describe what is going on underneath the riser platform?


 used original steel pins for pulleys, under the platforms I installed springs to my hold down bars to keep them up with a set bolt to hold them in place when adjusted.


----------



## shot thru (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the additional pics and info. I am still collecting parts for my conversion.


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

shot thru I see we are both upstate ny'rs what part of the state are you in?


----------



## tugboat (Aug 15, 2010)

Good job on your conversion. What diameter of pulley are you using? If you have a part #,that would be great!!!!


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

tugboat said:


> Good job on your conversion. What diameter of pulley are you using? If you have a part #,that would be great!!!!


The pulleys are 6 inch from tractor supply no # sorry


----------



## tugboat (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## shot thru (Nov 18, 2012)

I am in the town of Easton in southern Washington Co. Where are you?


----------



## DeadSilence (Aug 3, 2010)

How are the pulley wheels mounted on those rods? Just slid on? what keeps them from walking in or out during the pressing process. i have on of the new apple presses and adding these wheels would same me a lot of heartache in positioning the factory fingers with the press.


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

shot thru said:


> I am in the town of Easton in southern Washington Co. Where are you?


I am in steuben county about 10 mins west of corning


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

DeadSilence said:


> How are the pulley wheels mounted on those rods? Just slid on? what keeps them from walking in or out during the pressing process. i have on of the new apple presses and adding these wheels would same me a lot of heartache in positioning the factory fingers with the press.


they just slide onto the rods I position them in place and they stay, there is no side load on them to push them off.


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

To the top


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks nice!!


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

back to the top


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Very nice press! Thank you for sharing!


----------

